# lilly jade 11.03.08



## kelly2903

hey guys.

my little bubz came at 9.29pm on 11th march.

i went into labour at 1.45am pains got really close together so was at hospital by 4.20am, when examed was 5cm. but my bubz was in the posterier postion and wouldnt engaged so i was dilating but she wasnt coming, 
they broke my waters for me at 9.30am.
at 7pm midwife said i wold need a section cause i was only 9cm and she had not turned AAAARRRRRGGGHHH they dealt with another section and came back to me and i was fully dilated they said i could have natural birth with some help Forecepts ARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH again i was tired but not that tired so with every contractions i got more determined to do it by my self. 
my midwife said you go girl, tell them to shove the forcepts. LOL after 1 hour of pushing my little bubz arrived. had to have 2 stitchs in side, and we had to stay in till this morning cause she poo'd on her way out, and i had a temp from the long labour. so had to have a drip with antibiotics in, but all is well and we came home this morning, tried to post while in hospital but internet was so slow so i just left it. 

i am happy to be a mum, and i cant stop looking at her. 19and half hours labour was well worth it.

so thanks for reading and i will post some pictures for you in a few days.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, congrats xx


----------



## Margerle

Awesome!

Congrats!


----------



## AquaDementia

Congrats, can't wait to see her!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :hugs: Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun can't wait to see pics


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations! Sounds like you did a great job with labour even though it was a difficult scenario. :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats cant wait to see the pics! xXx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats and well done!! I cant imagine how much determination you must have had. Thats great! Cant wait to see pics of you LO!!! :baby:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations on your baby girl! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Stef

Congratulations 

xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations hun!


----------



## Jenny

Yay Kelly!! Congrats on your little girl! :hugs:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats3.gif

Our girls share birthdays! how cool is that? :headspin::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

Congrats and good on you girl you did a great job


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :)


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations, you did so well...i only just found out this part of baby and bump..it's fantastic!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on your new baby girl!


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations and Well Done with the labour!!
Can't wait to see pics :)

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/08.gif


----------



## Tasha18

CONGRATUALTIONS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL!!!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

well done hun, and a huge congrats X


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Ann-Marie

COngrats :happydance:


----------



## elles28

congrats xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Ow, want to see some pics!


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun!!! so glad she finally arrived!!

xxx


----------



## Louisa K

Congrats!! Well done too, you done great !!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations!!


----------



## sammie18

Congrats cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Belle

congratulations!!


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on your baby girl. x


----------



## Mango

Congrats hunny bunny!


----------



## Mango

Double post sorry


----------



## Newt

well done, you go girl...

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------

